
Best tool for capturing ideas anytime, anywhere - strimp099
What do you use to capture those genius ideas when you&#x27;re on the bus, listening to SoundCloud, at the gym, whatever.<p>Ideally to collect text, voice, clippings, links, aggregate news, etc.<p>I&#x27;ve tried Evernote, Paper (albeit a while ago), Trullo, iOS Notes, iOS Reminders, Voice Memo, Jira, even good old paper and pen.
======
DrScump
I use Jota Text Editor in conjunction with Dropbox on my Android phone. This
way, I can read _and write_ using all of my devices with the contents synched
to all other devices.

I used Note Everything for a long time before that but became annoyed that
they don't have a built-in export capability, even in the paid version. (I
found a clever hack that let me export all contents at once with minimal
fixup.)

This likely works with other editors, too, but Jota handled this cleanly out
of the box.

------
DiabloD3
Evernote and OneNote (I'm switching from one to the other, but both are good).
They both require you to have a way of cataloguing your data: YOU must have a
system of doing it, and both of them will mostly comply. The better your
system, the better ANY tool works for you.

Its either that, or back to paper and pen.

------
rajeshmr
Simplenote,works best for me. No nonsense approach to notes. Just text,
nothing else.

